# Learn Good English - Great Site



## fireblues (Jan 30, 2009)

*www.worldenglishinstitute.org/login


Have a Look and Let post your feeds


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 30, 2009)

^^^ Nice way to direct people to login page.


----------



## mrintech (Jan 30, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> ^^^ Nice way to direct people to login page.


----------



## nix (Jan 31, 2009)

i wont even have a look at it. you gotta start talking. talk in english, think in english. you can find n no of sites like this but ultimately its upto you. make friends with someone who talks in english and talk with him/her.

what i have observed all thru my school and college life is girls prefer to speak in english but boys stick to the regional language. the argument in my college is: oh, placements are a few months away, why start speaking english so early?. 

clearly that doesnt work. it takes years to cultivate.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Jan 31, 2009)

The best way to improve one's language (as well as communication skills) is to read! Read short stories and novels by *good* authors. ANY good piece of literature can help you to improve. Also, those literary works should not be read with the intent of improving one's language, it happens automatically as the human brain adapts. Heck, even some great game reviews , scratched off gamespot, work fine. Moreover, I reckon this is applicable to all languages, not just English.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 31, 2009)

Honestly, people should have concentrated on basic english in school and college which is more than enough to have a standard level of speaking fluently. On top of it, people use sms slangs, silly fillers and hindi words in middle of english. No point in learning good english from a site where people couldn't make efforts during school or college.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2009)

If you ask me for advice on learning english,
Open XChat, connect to freenode.net and join #english.

But anyway, I am not from France or Bihar.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 20, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> But anyway, I am not from France or Bihar.




wat u want to  represent "France or Bihar"


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 21, 2009)

^^Why is it necessary for one to have originated from France or Bihar to learn good english.

EDIT:Wait, that's for joining the channel, isn't it???


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Feb 21, 2009)

In order to improve your English the best way is

1. Watch a lot of English Channels ... sports commentaries are great ..... Cartoons are equally good  ..... Movies .... Music ! .... try  sing alongs  .... learning English the Karaoke style is fun

2. Reading .... great way to improve your grammer ...... The amount you read directly affects your writing

3. Speak ! ... The only way you can improve your language (any) ....is by practicing it ...... In school i had learn t fluent French ..... But because i never used it in my 3 years in college , i have forgotten most of it ! ...... I am sure ppl who took French in their school years have this experience 

This is by far the most important point .... Practice , Practice and practice !



MetalheadGautham said:


> If you ask me for advice on learning english,
> Open XChat, connect to freenode.net and join #english.
> 
> But anyway, I am not from France or Bihar.




i guess both of them are Linguistically challenged as far as English is concerned 

Speaking of which check out this hilarious video clip (From a movie )  .... 

*video.google.com/videoplay?docid=810623456711706510

A french tryin to learn English


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 21, 2009)

Phantom Lancer said:


> i guess both of them are Linguistically challenged as far as English is concerned
> 
> Speaking of which check out this hilarious video clip (From a movie )  ....
> 
> ...


*Linguistically challenged???* How come? I'm from Bihar and I'm quite decent at communating in every language known to me(well, except sanskrit).
Now I'm not french but I reckon their English is quite okay too! Their accent sounds weird due to their mother tongue. If your tongue gets trained in French, English has to adapt.

The only English I find outrageous is the US accent. The british one is by far the best. And don't you get me started on shuddh hindi!

*EDIT*:I did see the "w.r.t. English" part. I still say that's not a generally applicable concept! Also, don't pay attention to the smileys, I'm not angry. No hard feelings, mate!


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Feb 21, 2009)

you missed the "With respect to English" part

anyways i was only trying to Guess what Goutham's last sentence implied  .... i was nt passing Judgment 

and Yeah i am aware of Mother Tongue Influence (MTI)  ... but that does make it a little funny , did you watch the video ? 

btw we r going offtopic i think


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 23, 2009)

i m not from Bihar so wat who lived in bihar they don't know English or wat  i think he don't know about that people they very laborious i saw many of them very hard working people that why lot of IAS and IFS r Bihari.One of my friend is bihari he can speak English in 8 different accents and 2 different languages.We can't judge any one like this type of benchmark forget how many of u can speak Hindi in Hindi accents  clear way in every state the tone has changed.So


----------

